# Vostok Amfibia can you mod the Crown



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

The only thing I dont like about the Amfibia is the crown. Is it possible to mod the crown or fit a crown from another watch in the Vostok range. I have spotted this replacement Crown for a Kommandirskie case and wondered if it was possible to strip it down to remove the winding stem and fit the original stem.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Short answer - no. As a matter of interest, what is it you don't like about the Amphibia crown? The only thing I can think of is that the newer crowns are pressed steel as opposed to the far more resilient, solid older crowns - in which case you're better off finding some very old Amphibia spares on eBay. The picture above is the same style as all Amphibia crowns.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Its the pressed steel winder I dont care for, it lets the rest of the watch down and looks cheap and nasty.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

fastmongrel said:


> Its the pressed steel winder I dont care for, it lets the rest of the watch down and looks cheap and nasty.


 Are you worried that the threads are not up to the task? I have a few Amphibians and thought "cheap and nasty" was part of the Soviet oddball appeal. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## EchoSevenNine (Jan 21, 2016)

I always thought that crown looked awful myself.

Reminds me of those chocolate cups you used to get in a 10p mix!


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

William_Wilson said:


> Are you worried that the threads are not up to the task? I have a few Amphibians and thought "cheap and nasty" was part of the Soviet oddball appeal. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 Not worried about the functionality or strength of the crown I imagine it would last me out. Its just that it looks nasty and has all the feel of a crown beer bottle cap. Its a shame as the rest of the watch is smooth and tactile. Its also the most accurate watch I own usually gaining at most 10 secs a week.



EchoSevenNine said:


> I always thought that crown looked awful myself.
> 
> Reminds me of those chocolate cups you used to get in a 10p mix!


 You can still get those foil cups. I swiped a few from my Granddaughters pick and mix selection recently dont know what the brown stuff in the foil was it most definitely wasnt chocolate :angry:


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Funny, I love the quirkiness of the Vostok crown. It's integral to the ingenious design of the watch. A bit like Land Rovers - not pretty, but functionally perfect.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

fastmongrel said:


> Its the pressed steel winder I dont care for, it lets the rest of the watch down and looks cheap and nasty.


 I have to agree. Your best bet is to find some older, knackered Amphibias on eBay and rob the superior solid steel crown and stems from them. There are 3 different stem sizes (I think it's 3... might be 4) for the various models so you'll need to find out which older case stems will fit the newer models. I'd normally be able to check this at home but I'm working away right now - perhaps someone else can help?


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Deco said:


> Funny, I love the quirkiness of the Vostok crown. It's integral to the ingenious design of the watch. A bit like Land Rovers - not pretty, but functionally perfect.


 I have three Vostoks 1 crown is perfectly fine, the other is slightly crude but is okay but the 3rd looks like it was manufactured on a crown bottle top machine. I might just buy a replacement crown off Favinov on ebay and see if its any better they are only £8 posted. If its no better I can sell it on or put it in the spares box.


----------

